# How DIY is grooming a Cockapoo?



## cockapoolove

I want to have a good understanding before getting a cockapoo puppy. I am a very DIY girl and so is Hubby. I love to save money when I can...but, if grooming a cockapoo is not suggested than I will search out a groomer. How many of you do the grooming yourselves? What is involved? Any help/tips appreciated!! 

Also, from the many pics of cockapoos I have researched and seen online..I like the fuller coat..I don't want a shorter cut...I like lots of fur..lol..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

There's quite a few people on here who groom themselves (although most attend a day long grooming course first). A lot of people keep up to the brushing themselves & just send their dogs to the groomers for the trims, but it is possible to groom yourself if you learn how to  I'm sure some people will help with what you will need, although I think there are a few threads if you have a look through some threads.


----------



## Freddies Mum

I've started grooming them myself. You will probably need to clip sooner or later, though could try scissoring to keep the length as long as you are prepared to work on their coat daily. Grooming isn't hard, you just need to invest in some good equipment to start with, but it soon pays for itself if you consider the cost of professional grooming. And you can occasionally get a bargain on eBay!


----------



## colpa110

Lots of fur means lots of grooming...I need to brush Betty for twenty mins daily. I did a one day grooming course to learn the basics....it's not that difficult you just need to build your confidence. The initial outlay is quite expensive to get all the equipment but you will recover this reasonably quickly as most people who do not home groom take their dogs to the Groomers every six to eight weeks...I believe the typical cost is between £30.00 - £45.00
Most people prefer a shaggy coat but find it's just not practical...by home grooming you can tread the middle ground. Good luck


----------



## weez74

I think if you're going to groom at home, starting young is a good idea. I learned more about how I should be brushing Rosie on a daily basis by trying to clip her recently, and it took forever, partly because she wasn't used to me doing it and vice versa. But, I was amazed at how easy it was if you want a shaggy cut and you use thinning scissors as well as normal scissors and clippers. Work on keeping the matts at bay regularly and I reckon half the battle is won. 

Go for it!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

weez74 said:


> Work on keeping the matts at bay regularly and I reckon half the battle is won.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^



little and often seems to work best for us, brush regularly with a "matt buster" type comb, scissor the fluff off the top coat and cut hard inside the legs and around the bottom.

when the summer comes we`ll take an inch or so off his winter coat in the picture below

as my grandad used to say "only a day between a bad and a good haircut" so really you can`t do worse than any of the groomers who tried (and all failed) Axl.


----------



## Ali79

Hello - both my daughter and I groom Beau daily as love the teddy look. She has quite long shaggy fur and gets matts but we groom them gently and use a good shampoo which softens her coat. As others have said on here she tends to get them around her bottom (sits far too much), ears and most of all legs! I have had bad experiences with groomers with the Cavvie we had so decided we would try and groom Beau ourselves. Starting at a young age is a good idea so that they get used to the brush and hairdrier etc and she does tend to sit quite still except when trimming her face when she tries to 'eat' the scissors. We also use thinning scissors as seems to give a more shaggy look. Julia of Jukee Doodles posted some really good threads on this and said if going to a groomer we should request the teddy bear cut as less harsh. Also Jojo has a site called My Dogs Life in which she shows pictures of the shampoo we use and also tools etc. Good luck and if we can do it you should be able to  x


----------



## Sezra

Ali79 said:


> Hello - both my daughter and I groom Beau daily as love the teddy look. She has quite long shaggy fur and gets matts but we groom them gently and use a good shampoo which softens her coat. As others have said on here she tends to get them around her bottom (sits far too much), ears and most of all legs! I have had bad experiences with groomers with the Cavvie we had so decided we would try and groom Beau ourselves. Starting at a young age is a good idea so that they get used to the brush and hairdrier etc and she does tend to sit quite still except when trimming her face when she tries to 'eat' the scissors. We also use thinning scissors as seems to give a more shaggy look. Julia of Jukee Doodles posted some really good threads on this and said if going to a groomer we should request the teddy bear cut as less harsh. Also Jojo has a site called My Dogs Life in which she shows pictures of the shampoo we use and also tools etc. Good luck and if we can do it you should be able to  x


I thought it was just Daisy that tries to eat the scissors! It is quite scary as I will be about to cut and she will suddenly move her face, the amount of times I thought I was going to end up cutting her!


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> I thought it was just Daisy that tries to eat the scissors! It is quite scary as I will be about to cut and she will suddenly move her face, the amount of times I thought I was going to end up cutting her!


Hi Sarah - Beau is a nightmare when it comes to trimming her face and sometimes Madeleine has to hold her head still as I am worried I will cut her tongue off! She doesn't seem to mind anywhere else being trimmed or groomed but go anywhere near her face and she is either trying to lick or eat the scissors  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Izzie is the same when I try to cut her face, she always moves & i'm scared i'll cut her skin! I wish she'd understand that I won't hurt her with them but she doesn't, she hates the scissors anyway but especially near her face!


----------



## Dawny

hi i do it myself its not to hard and if it goes a bit wrong no will notice cuz thier is too much fluff, i got some clippers from pets at home £30 which came with a dvd, a mat splitter from there too and a metal come and a slicker brush, i dried wispa with my hairdrier for a while but now have a aero blaster (takes some getting used to but im getting there). all i can say is have a go it a good bonding time with your poo!


----------



## Tressa

I grab Teddy's beard firmly to keep his head still enough to cut. Also find that little and often is the best way to keep on top of things, as a full groom when the coat is long is quite a long job in my opinion and usually has to be done over 2 or 3 days anyway. Teddy is good but gets bored eventually and more fidgety. Good luck with it whatever you decide.


----------



## JoJo

Tressa said:


> I grab Teddy's beard firmly to keep his head still enough to cut. Also find that little and often is the best way to keep on top of things, as a full groom when the coat is long is quite a long job in my opinion and usually has to be done over 2 or 3 days anyway. Teddy is good but gets bored eventually and more fidgety. Good luck with it whatever you decide.


Tressa you made me smile .. I can imagine Teddy walking around with half a hair do  .. 

I agree do a little an often with a full groom works for me too. I have been known to wash one day, do general cut next day and do tidy up trimming on day 3 .... day 4 claws ha ha ha .. then start on the next dog


----------

